
Another 85 Ideas for Computing - samsquire
https://github.com/samsquire/ideas2
======
chacha2
So many of these describe a hellscape.

------
davidjnelson
> Work by mobile phone

This one has the potential to help people in impoverished countries make a
living wage. Would be really great if a company made this happen.

